# Vertex



## Graybeard (Jan 2, 2018)

When you do a vertex pen do you put a toothpick in the plastic part to make it stronger?

Also is there another pen kit that uses the same brass and length as the vertex?

Having a heck of a time with one.


----------



## bamafatboy (Jan 2, 2018)

Check with the PSI Stratus click pen kit. I am thinking that they use the same clicking mechanism. And yes a piece of toothpick with work or a piece of a finishing nail.


----------



## Bill_LFW (Jan 2, 2018)

same tube and length executive and polaris


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 2, 2018)

@Sprung is the expert on them...


----------



## Sprung (Jan 2, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> @Sprung is the expert on them...



Expert? Far from it, lol.


I use the toothpick trick when making the Vertex.

Also, one big thing with the Vertex - be careful trimming the tube. Be careful to not remove any of the length off the tube - not even a touch of it. They don't give you any extra length on the tube to futz with. I have a number of them where the tube ended up a bit too short and the refill sticks out a little bit when extracted. At least if that happens, you can buy the mechanical pencil conversion kit and install that and save the pen by turning it into a pencil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 3, 2018)

Matt, I found out the hard way about being too short. My sander which is discussed in another thread didn't help me square up the end so I took off too much.


----------



## Sprung (Jan 3, 2018)

Bummer about it being too short! If you've already assembled it into a pen, pick up the Pen to Pencil conversion that PSI offers for the Vertex - even if the tube is a bit short, it will work well as a mechanical pencil. Or, if it's a pen for personal use, trim a little off the back end of the refill, which you'll have to do every time you put a new refill in the pen.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 3, 2018)

Yes and Yes.

Les

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 6, 2018)

This a completed vertex using a blank from Matt. I'm sorry the picture just doesn't do it justice. It's an amazing piece of wood. Some sort of maple?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Sprung (Jan 6, 2018)

Nice work, Dave! I'd agree - some sort of maple would be my guess, based upon what types of wood I've typically been using to make blanks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 6, 2018)

Beautiful pen Dave! Nice combination of kit and blank, the black really sets off the curl in the blank.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Jan 6, 2018)

Very nice pen and I believe that is quilted maple. Love to turn it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 6, 2018)

Dave, I think I may have narrowed it down to what it is exactly. Did it have all kinds of tiny little black spots/streaks on the piece as it was when I gave it to you?


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 7, 2018)

Matt, I think that's correct. Sure wish I could get pictures like Les.


----------



## Sprung (Jan 7, 2018)

Dave, if it had little black flecks, it was an experiment - I tried to stabilize/dye a couple pieces of Quilted Bigleaf Maple black and it barely took on any of the black dye. (Black is a finicky color to stabilize/dye.) I think it's paired well with the black hardware!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## andy close (Jan 31, 2018)

Vertex toothpick trick? Please enlighten me. I'm guessing it has to do with a weak push button based on the photo shared by @rdabpenman above?
I just turned a blank for a Vertex and am sure that I didn't square the ends properly and will have to shorten the barrel to square things up. Good to know that the pencil kit will allow it to be useful!


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 31, 2018)

andy close said:


> Vertex toothpick trick? Please enlighten me. I'm guessing it has to do with a weak push button based on the photo shared by @rdabpenman above?
> I just turned a blank for a Vertex and am sure that I didn't square the ends properly and will have to shorten the barrel to square things up. Good to know that the pencil kit will allow it to be useful!



On both the vertex click and the stratus click pen the part the click button screws onto is hollow in the middle and can break easier than a guy would like. A lot of us are inserting a short piece of round toothpick in there and gluing it before screwing the button on to reinforce it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

